# Clavicle Fracture, Repair AC Ligaments



## cwilson3333 (Jun 1, 2013)

Need some advice on the coding of this operative note:
1.  Arthroscopy right shoulder
2.  Repair, acromioclavicular ligaments
3.  Open Reduction, internal fixation right Clavicle

Shortened summary of procedures:
Posterior portal made, scope placed in glenohumeral joint; anterior portal made under direct vision, in rotator cuff interval......70 degree scope was used for further visualization....second anterior inferior portal made and PassPort cannula placed.
....Incision made over clavicle, extending to AC joint....muscle and deep fascia opened to exposed fracture....AC ligament repaired using Dog Bone technique.  Drill placed through distal third of clavicle and through coracoid. Nitinol wire placed and arthroscopically this as taken out through anterior portal. Fiberware placed, followed by 2 FiberTapes. Dog Button placed up through coracoid. Sutures tied.  C-Arm confirmed fracture well-reduced. Two sutures tied separately.  Two additional screws placed proximally, two distally.......

Question....CPT 23515 for ORIF Clavicle;  CPT 23550 for ACLiagment Repair??????


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 3, 2013)

cwilson3333 said:


> Need some advice on the coding of this operative note:
> 1.  Arthroscopy right shoulder
> 2.  Repair, acromioclavicular ligaments
> 3.  Open Reduction, internal fixation right Clavicle
> ...



I use 23550 for AC dislocation ligament repair. I did have 1 doc that felt the Unlisted code was better but I always felt 23550 was best.


----------



## jdemar (Jun 3, 2013)

I also use 23550.


----------

